# Tried a pizza fattie



## walleyeslayermi (Dec 27, 2014)

! lb JD sausage, cheese , J peppers, onions. pizza sauce before wrapped. Tried the saran wrap to roll it, didn't work well. but got it to wrap. Laid new kind of bacon out for the weave. Wrapped with bacon. Put on smoker at 250 over cherry wook. ran for 2 1/2 hours... lots of cheese blew out. after 2 1/2 hours pulled and rested.. temp was 170 after 15 mins of resting cut into it.... bacon did not seem cooked to safe eating, sausage seems ok. If I don't die over night will reply..... what did I do wrong?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2014)

Dont try to put too much stuffing in it.

The bacon was cooked just not crispy.

Got any pics?


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Dec 27, 2014)

http://s463.photobucket.com/user/usmarine2001/media/Mobile Uploads/20141227_162019.jpg.html

http://s463.photobucket.com/user/usmarine2001/media/20141227_175924.jpg.html

http://s463.photobucket.com/user/usmarine2001/media/20141227_175938.jpg.html


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Dec 27, 2014)

<a href="http://s463.photobucket.com/user/usmarine2001/media/20141227_175924.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq355/usmarine2001/20141227_175924.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20141227_175924.jpg"/></a>


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Dec 27, 2014)

http://s463.photobucket.com/user/usmarine2001/media/20141227_175924.jpg.html


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Dec 27, 2014)

Guess pics are out for here..


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2014)

Use the bottom link on photobucket.


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Dec 27, 2014)

They are the IMG copy and paste...


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Dec 27, 2014)

http://s463.photobucket.com/user/us...r/usmarine2001/media/20141227_175924.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Dec 27, 2014)

oh well.. something is broke


----------

